Ask HN: Which obscure/young programming language has a lot of potential? - dudul
======
brianolson
Julia! (see today's 1.0 release) looks a little like Python, all the language
features you need to do OOP or functional, LLVM compiled back end for fast run
speed.

------
rblion
Vue?

